# Cheapest gas cap.!!



## hangout (Oct 13, 2009)

I just bought the 2007 Sentra 2.0 two weeks ago.
while I filled the gas to it. I found the cheapest gas cap I'v ever seen on this car. Black plastic like a toy. no spring no rubber seal... 
please let me know if yours just the same, or the previous owner changed it..


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

my Spec v has a spring on it and its 2 toned grey and black


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

it most likely was changed


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

indeed .. but hell i would leave it alone i mean who is really gonna look at ur cap lol


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

oshytisjp said:


> indeed .. but hell i would leave it alone i mean who is really gonna look at ur cap lol


I would lol...... nah j.k:thumbdwn:


----------

